# Your city's water source???



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

Show where your city's water comes from. That is dams, rivers, desalination???


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

The Gold Coast's main water source is Hinze Dam.

Built: 1976, Upgraded 1989
Capacity: 161,070 Million Litres
Catchment Area: 207 Square Kilometres
Yield: 169ML/day


----------



## SoulvisionQ1 (Jan 14, 2006)

Wivenhoe Dam - Brisbane's main water source
Now currently at 29% full...


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

Helsinkians drinking water is led through a 120 kilometer rock tunnel (world’s longest continuous underground tunnel, rate of use 25%) from the lake Päijänne. The water is taken from a depth of 26 meters at a distance of 350 meters from the shore. 

Päijänne's water is usually drinkable even without any processing.


----------



## SerfCity (Mar 9, 2006)

In Buenos Aires we get our drinking water from the River Plate. There're 3 water purification plants along the coast that on average produce 4,396,060 cubic metres of drinking water a day.

River Plate









One of the plants, this one in particular was inaugurated in 1913.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Napier gets its water from underground aquifiers, accessed by a series of wells.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Much of *Hong Kong*'s water is pipelined from China. However, an increase in industry has prompted questions over pollution and water quality. Hong Kong also has a number of large reservoirs that hold fresh water.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Hong Kong: Major source of fresh water is come from the upstream of Dongjiang (East River), China. The remaining is from the local 10 reservoirs. Hong Kong use sea water for flushing toilets.

Macau: From the Xijiang (West River).


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

A little different here-

Miami: Our water comes from underground aquifers which are basically giant underground lakes that form in limestone areas like South Florida. The Biscayne Aquifer is the main water supply and covers nearly 4000 square miles underneath South Florida.


----------



## vox20 (Jun 27, 2006)

Moscow water source are reservoirs. Several reservoirs in upper Moscow river, reservoirs on upper Volga and its tributaries, with total capacity 2.5 bln m3 and yield about 80 m3/sec. Water from Volga is passed to water treatment facilities through navigable Moscow-Volga canal. Part of water from Volga (~20 m3/sec ) is used to supply Moscow river. Some suburbs near Moscow also use water from Moscow supply system, other use underground aquifers ( with worse quality )


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Lake Michigan... for Chicago.

I think the water goes into underground pipes from 2 miles into the lake to the city near here.










which then the water go into the World largest Water filtration plant.


----------



## AndySocks (Dec 8, 2005)

Reservoirs in the Catskills. I'm not too knowledgeable on the subject.

Brief link


----------



## AndySocks (Dec 8, 2005)

dave8721 said:


> Miami: Our water comes from underground aquifers which are basically giant underground lakes that form in limestone areas like South Florida. The Biscayne Aquifer is the main water supply and covers nearly 4000 square miles underneath South Florida.


No intention of hating on Florida...

But your tap water smells like rotten eggs.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Resevoirs like this one, mainly in Longridge


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen, huge amounts of clean cool water in the limestone layer underground...

Tested several times to be cleaner than Evian - so luckly no clorine or anything chemical is needed :banana:

I hate clorinated water :runaway:


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Our city's source for freshwater are rivers, dams and watersheds... Hmm, let me search for photos


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Melbourne is supplied by nine reservoirs around forests that have been isolated from human activity for 100 years, so that the need to treat water is minimised. Too bad we're only at 47.5% capacity, even though the reservoirs were once full.



> The water supply system operated and managed by Melbourne Water comprises:
> 
> 
> catchments covering more than 140,000 hectares.
> ...


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

My city's water comes from the river, but it's being cleaned at a place called 'Berenplaat' as pointed on this image. It's purifying 100 million m3 tap water with a capacity of 18.000 m3 per hour.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Riga City (730 000 inhabitants) uses 150 - 170 th m3 of water daily.

More than half comes from underground aquifers - 75 - 85 th m3 daily. This water is clean and very tasty - f.e. it is used for making beer directly, without additional cleaning.
Remaining part comes from Daugava river, it is filtered through soil, then ozonated. Chlorine is not used anymore.
Length of water supply piping system in Riga City - 1 400 km.
City has got numerous beautiful historical water towers.

You can drink water from tap in Riga, although it is still not advised. City is changing old pipes - after this is done in ~2009, water would be of high standards.

Costs of water in Riga?
0,39 EUR per m3.


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

Mississauga/Toronto/GTA Region
Lake Ontario, the smallest of the North American Great Lakes

Thane, Maharashtra
Masunda Lake, other Rivers and Lakes in Western Maharashtra

Mumbai, Maharashtra
Pawai Lake, Vihar lake, Tulsi lake

Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh
Gandipet Lake


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Pretty lucky around here. Wells, an underground river that crosses the Rhine at several feet deeper plus massive hills that filter rainwater. Must have always been like this as no other city in the NL had as many breweries in the Middle Ages as the 16 that Arnhem had. Future generations could use the deep hidden waters from the ice age. There are some huge works going hundreds of metres deep.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vienna's water is sometimes referred to as the best in the world, as it comes directly from Styrian and Lower Austrian mountain sources that are linked to to the city by pipelines that were installed during the second half of the 19th century.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg's water supplier, the Hamburger Wasserwerke, claims to be oldest public/municipal water supplier in continental europe. They supply around two million inhabitants with the groundwater in and around Hamburg. The groundwater quality is already good, so there is not much to be done to make it even better. Afaik, it is even cleaner than bottled water.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Various lakes and underground aquifers set to run out within 50 years.


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

AndySocks said:


> No intention of hating on Florida...
> 
> But your tap water smells like rotten eggs.


This coming from someone from NYC??????? No offense but the water in NYC was the only city i've ever been in that scared me (you couldn't see through it), of course this was a few years ago.


----------



## CanadianCentaur (Jun 6, 2003)

Glaciers in the Canadian Rockies are a major source of Edmonton's drinking water because this is where the North Saskatchewan River, the city's main river comes from. Also, groundwater is another major source. There are no major reservoirs in the Edmonton area because it's not _that_ big a city and Alberta gets most of its electricity from coal-fired electric power plants, not hydroelectric dams like they do in some other provinces. 

There's usually plenty of water to go around in Edmonton because of the lower evaporation rate due to cooler summers - as long as there are no droughts, which unfortunately seem to be becoming more frequent over the years. 

Edmonton also has the strictest regulations for water quality and some of the most advanced water treatment plants anywhere in Canada. Hence, the water quality is among the best in the country.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

Zurich`s major source is the Lake of Zurich


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

AndySocks said:


> No intention of hating on Florida...
> 
> But your tap water smells like rotten eggs.


lol? our tap water doesnt smell like anything really, at least not up here in tampa bay


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Seattle and the vinicity with total of about 1.3 million residents use the water from the Cedar River watershed which covers about 91,000 acres. That's from the snow that melts down to the rivers and reserviors.


----------



## lasdun (Mar 4, 2006)

London gets its water mainly (80-90%) from the Rivers Thames and Lee (the delighfull blue stream you might have seen on the olympic park plans, which is infact a dangerious brown)

It is said that every glass of water drunk in London has been drunk 11 times before.

# Population supplied: 8m

# Daily supply: 2,822m litres

# Mains pipe: 31,416 km

# Leakage: 894m litres/day (255 litres/property/day)

# Supply source: 83% surface, 17% ground


Yes - thats correct, a full third of the water we supply is lost to leakages, some small and some impressivly big (that occasionaly burst through roadways). Thames Water (the private company responcible) is currently being fined for this. The system was built in the 1800's and much of it needs replacement. 

There are resevoirs around the suburbs, lots in the lee valley, and there are a number of victorian underground resevoirs which are stunning constructions, huge vaults below the streets. Thames wants to build a desalination plant but the Major is quite rightly kicking up a fuss about it. 

All that said I quite like the taste of london tap water


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Alot of HK's water is coming from China though the region has several reserviors


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

There are a myriad of underground Springs beneath Christchurch that run to the alps and supply our water, it is undoubtably some of the purest city water anywhere in the world


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Lake Ontario










The City of Toronto (not metro) has the capacity to distribut 2.2 billion litres daily. Most Canadians are water hogs because it is so readily available.


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

^^ Yep, because of the chalk, drinking water is good in the SE/UK. The leakage may look absurd but on the other hand, it keeps the greeneries healthy :weirdo: yet true ...


----------



## rembau1958 (Oct 10, 2005)

^^But it is lousy for making a decent cup of tea.


----------



## matthewcs (Dec 1, 2005)

Vancouver gets it water from 3 main sources, the Seymore Resevoir, the Capilano and the Coquitlam. All three are mountain drainages with no developments in them and makes for some of the best water I've found. They also form a nice wall to stop the spread of the city up the mountains, making for some very attractive scenery.


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

The main source in Warsaw is the Wisla river:









In my town it's taken from the ground.


----------



## terryfied (Sep 30, 2005)

Us lucky Mancunians get our water from lake Coniston...


----------



## terryfied (Sep 30, 2005)

lasdun said:


> All that said I quite like the taste of london tap water


No offence, but London water taste horrible.


----------



## mdiederi (Jun 15, 2006)

Pipes in Lake Mead formed behind Hoover Dam on the Colorado River. Some springs from the Spring Mountains too. They are done or almost done with a second pipe in the lake and also looking at piping water from aquifers north of here.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Barcelona water comes from Ter river (90km North) and Llobregat river (10km South).

More water will arrive from desalination plants in the Mediterranean coast soon.
:wink2:


----------



## AmherstMan (May 25, 2006)

Buffalo water come from Lake Erie


----------



## nysgreg (Mar 19, 2006)

http://www.dukelabs.com/Abstracts and Papers/CM2000c.htm


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

Milan takes its water from an underground aquifier. Sometimes when it rains too much, the water level raises too much and part of the subway gets flooded.


----------



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

Singapore's water comes from:
1. Malaysia
2. the reservoirs within Singapore
3. Ultra purified recycled water from waste water (directly for industrial use, indirectly for human consumption after mixing it with reservoir water)
4. Desalination


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Vienna's water is sometimes referred to as the best in the world, as it comes directly from Styrian and Lower Austrian mountain sources that are linked to to the city by pipelines that were installed during the second half of the 19th century.


Melbourne's water supply also lays claim to the best or purest water in the World.

157,000 hectares (1570 sq. kilometres) are fenced off from any human intervention at all and provide 90% of Melbourne's water. This is an area 2 and a half times the size of Singapore, fenced off, and into which none of us has ever tread.

There was a big stink (metaphorically) when the other 10% of the water supply was added: -treated- from the Yarra River, below the little towns of Healesville and Warburton.

Unfortunately, notwithstanding all that, the reservoirs are only half full... like many other Australian cities, over the past decade, Melbourne is finding it has far less water than it thought.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

In my part of the Netherlands (I live in Alphen aan den Rijn in the Green Hart of Holland) we use treated groundwater. It has to be filtered and U.V. disinfected, but nothing is added to the water. No chlorine, that makes it very drinkable.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

momochan said:


> In my part of the Netherlands (I live in Alphen aan den Rijn in the Green Hart of Holland) we use treated groundwater. It has to be filtered and U.V. disinfected, but nothing is added to the water. No chlorine, that makes it very drinkable.


Delicious!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

we in Neuburg have only Groundwater


----------



## jamesinclair (Mar 21, 2006)

Central Valley California: Water comes from melting snow in the mountains, collected behind dams.

Curitiba, Brasil: Rainwater resevoirs. Currently, theyre 25% full, so theres a rationing system.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

In *Grenoble*, the water comes from an underground aquifer in *the Trieves*. 
This aquifier is supplied by the water of *the Vercors* and *the Ecrins*:



















*The Trieves:*










*The Vercors:*










*The Ecrins:*


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

Because we are smack in between 3 great lakes London gets its water from both Lake Huron and Lake Erie. Most people in Canada/USA who live in the Great Lakes watershed don't realize how unusual it is on a global scale to get water from a 4000km long freshwater lake system.


----------

